# Building my own Trike



## ChrisKz (2 Feb 2022)

HI ladies and gentlemen .. ( just joined ) .. Unfortunately being disabled and not got loads of cash . I am building my own recumbent trike , Using a 26" fatbike rear wheel and 2 x 20" fatbike wheels . I have decided on a tilting build and with electric power .


----------



## ChrisKz (12 Apr 2022)

*MOD NOTE: A new thread started for this project !*

Sorry If this is wrong section .. I am looking for some advice on suspension ( front) I am using A arms suspension , and just wondered what poundage (Lbs) springs to use for the front wheels . I don't want hard or jarring ride , much prefer medium to soft ride . Any advise pleas e. Thank you


----------



## Tigerbiten (12 Apr 2022)

A lot of the front suspension effect on a tadpole trike comes from running the tyres at the correct pressure for the conditions.
Actual active front suspension on a tadpole trike is tricky.
If the trike roll outwards a bit on corners because the suspension compresses then this may alter your overall sideways balance on the trike.
If your CoG shifts to much then this will affect the handling.
I run the font suspension on my ICE trike with the hard elastomers simply because I think that gives me the best balance of suspension vs handling.
So you're probably going to have to adjust the springs as you go until you find the best setup for your trike. 

Luck ..........


----------



## ChrisKz (13 Apr 2022)

Tigerbiten said:


> A lot of the front suspension effect on a tadpole trike comes from running the tyres at the correct pressure for the conditions.
> Actual active front suspension on a tadpole trike is tricky.
> If the trike roll outwards a bit on corners because the suspension compresses then this may alter your overall sideways balance on the trike.
> If your CoG shifts to much then this will affect the handling.
> ...


I am using my designed arms like the green and silver pic . I am not using the 2nd pic suspension unit . I have made the A arms adjustable so that toe in/out can be set and also the camber ( I did a lot of research including Ackermann etc ). I am using 4.00" wide rims .. I have ordered a 750 lbs rear shock/damper for the rear ( there is more info for rear suspension ) than the front , hence my post . Would a pair of adjustable (ie 500lb ) adjustable shocks be ideal ( i would like a medium to soft ride ) or would it be best to go more or less . I honestly don't wish to buy and then return shocks to find the best that suits me . I am using E power only and not interested in speed ( it will be used mostly for trails and off road ).


----------



## Cycleops (13 Apr 2022)

@mickle might have some useful advice for you.

Good luck with your projest.


----------



## Tigerbiten (13 Apr 2022)

The thing is that trike don't react to changes of your CoG as you would expect.
If you lean right on a bike then the bike will try and turn right.
But if you lean right on a trike then the trike will try and turn left .....
The higher your CoG is, then the more noticeable this effect is.
Hence new upwrong trike riders automagically steering into a ditch the first time they hit a camber.

I find on my ICE trike ......
The 2" tyres run at a medium pressure are going to absorb a lot of the road buzz from a reasonable gravel surfaced track.
So the front suspension is mainly there to absorb the bigger rock sized bumps.
But I'm also happy hitting speeds of +40mph downhill on a good road surface.
At these types of speeds not only does the steering get very light but a soft front suspension can cause the trike to wander a bit side to side due to shifting your weight.
Hence running my suspension at the hard setting, I've gone higher speed handling over lower speed comfort.

Luck ..........


----------



## byegad (13 Apr 2022)

Big Apple 50mm tyres are all the suspension you'll ever need. I run my Catrike on 35mm front tyres at 75psi and the same at the back at 80psi. Light off roading on gravel tracks is no problem at all.


----------



## Mr Magoo (13 Apr 2022)

Building your own trike is enormous fun and can be rewarding .
However unfortunately should you decide to sell on later 
they have little or no residual value or you might break it and sell the mainstream parts to recover your investment .
Inevitably you will have a mark 1 mark 2 and mark 3 
and the cupboard will over flow with redundant parts as the project develops 
The big risk ....you will invest a huge amount of time and effort 
Researching can take hours 
The more questions you ask .....the more confusion. 
So the key is .....ride as many designs as you can .
The BHPC have a wonderfull book at modest price " so you want to build a recumbent" . Join the club and pop along to a race meeting armed with a camera to record design info some machines 
One or two UK dealers have basket case or breakers available. 
Probably requiring bog standard running gear .
Never sold online to avoid any comeback .
However I can offer you a starter package trike in its barest form 
What is it ?? 
ICE Custom Classic model wide trike. 
Comprising of a rear section triangle 
Central cruciform unit 
Front boom .
What's the catch ? or history 
It has taken a nudge from a kerbing incident .
One cross tube has a crease and therefore currently it would offer the handling characteristics of a crab .😉
I mentioned wide track 
A possible repair could be modify/repair cut shut to become a narrow track......(assuming you have reasonable DIY skills) .
Or remove the cross tubes for your copy cat AZUB Ti Fly suspended trike.
Happy to discuss and provide pictures and of course price at some stage .
Your thoughts 
* other projects might be available from all good recumbent stores 😁
Regards Kevin D.TEK 01353 648177


----------



## ChrisKz (13 Apr 2022)

I have already designed my trike . I have fabricated my own A arms and in the process of my swing arm ( just awaiting on rear suspenion unit 750lb ).. I live in a small "town" more like a large village , with no real retail shops .. I have to rely on online shopping as there is no cycle shops . let alone recumbent/tadpole outlets near me . Being a "retired" welder/ fabricator , I have the knowledge to design and build most things in metal . I am using 60mm tubing for the frame , 40 x 20mm box for swing arm .. . Both the front steering uprights are built . The wheel spindles have been lathed to fit . There are no cycle clubs near me , to be honest its a pretty backward kind of place here where I live ( I am in UK ) . At the moment I am purchasing parts from China as they are cheaper ( o.k i have to wait a while to arrive) Most parts sold come from China here in UK , so cutting out rip off prices . I am making the parts that I can ,. just parts like suspension /dampers/ brake calipers etc , that are shop bought .. I have all my brake calipers and discs/rotors 160 fronts and 180 rear .. I would never purchase a 2nd user trike as not known history etc . at least with a home build , I know it will be more than capable of doing what it is engineered to do . I am just stumped on the poundage of the front shocks that I require , i don't wish to return items that are not fit for the job in hand. I would never think of selling it either .. I am 62 years old , ok have disabilities , so a project keeps me happy and physically and mentally sane .. lol . Hopefully i have time to finish and ride it.
30 psi are what the tyres recommend .. I am using 4.00" rims all round 20" fronts and a 26" rear . 4.25" overall tyre width . I have drawing for tilting and can be "locked" so that wheels will not lean. I believe i have posted this pic before . just to show the wheels i have built and will be using


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Apr 2022)

It will be unique and the satisfaction of riding a bike you built from scratch will be amazing.


----------



## FishFright (13 Apr 2022)

I would have been tempted to run air shocks so you can vary the spring pressures over a large range. 

Just as an aside I do wonder if an anti roll bar would be of any help ?


----------



## ChrisKz (14 Apr 2022)

FishFright said:


> I would have been tempted to run air shocks so you can vary the spring pressures over a large range.
> 
> Just as an aside I do wonder if an anti roll bar would be of any help ?


I looked into the "air shocks" They are nitrogen filled .. does that mean you have to fill with nitrogen to adjust , or do they just require air to compress the Nitrogen ? .. I have compressors here . so no problems . If that is the case . I will be sorted and it will just be the length of the shocks that I can play around with to get the correct angle to work effiecently and weld mounts in place


----------



## FishFright (14 Apr 2022)

ChrisKz said:


> I looked into the "air shocks" They are nitrogen filled .. does that mean you have to fill with nitrogen to adjust , or do they just require air to compress the Nitrogen ? .. I have compressors here . so no problems . If that is the case . I will be sorted and it will just be the length of the shocks that I can play around with to get the correct angle to work effiecently and weld mounts in place



I meant the ones where the spring is replaced by an air chamber 
for example https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/rockshox-deluxe-select-plus-rl-trunnion-mtb-shock/rp-prod208580


----------



## ChrisKz (15 Apr 2022)

FishFright said:


> I meant the ones where the spring is replaced by an air chamber
> for example https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/rockshox-deluxe-select-plus-rl-trunnion-mtb-shock/rp-prod208580


I ruled out those type as limited travel .. Unless I just use a single damper and not 2 has I had planned . I found this drawing of a single shock/damper . But it relies on being higher to make it work . The 2/3rd pics are the sort of shocks that I prefer as gives more articulation


----------



## ChrisKz (15 Apr 2022)

FishFright said:


> I would have been tempted to run air shocks so you can vary the spring pressures over a large range.
> 
> Just as an aside I do wonder if an anti roll bar would be of any help ?


Not really into ARB as less articulation . I removed both off my landrover and gives a smoother ride ( I did give it a 5" suspension lift ) . I do have spinal issues , hence why I don't want or need a "hard" set up . Medium to soft ride is what I am after . It will be used mostly on trails / bridleways / Beaches / grassed areas ( i.e going to shows ) I don't plan on running on public roads . I just wish to go where my 4x4 is not allowed or just too big for it


----------



## ChrisKz (27 Apr 2022)

Shocks arrived a few days ago .. Been busy fabricating parts , Will post a few pics in the morning . Making good progress. How I love metal work , although having to get through the pain barrier of arthritis , nothing like filing metal and admiring the end product


----------



## ChrisKz (28 Apr 2022)

Just thought i would post a few pics of the build so far . The 1st pic is the suspension plates that will be used , as I am using MDF is a test bed . Pic 2 is experimental mount for suspension shock ( I have to get the height and width of the mount as it will be movable/pivot . You can see both the brake calipers mounted . The axles are just temp as I will be fabricating new ones . Nuts etc are also just temp as nylocks etc and the right length bolts will be used on the final build ... Will be working on the swing arm today and hopefully pics to follow


----------



## Roseland triker (30 Apr 2022)

What sort of weight do you think it's going to be?


----------



## ChrisKz (1 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> What sort of weight do you think it's going to be?



Its not going to be that heavy . I have osteio and Rhumatoid arthritis , so I have to be able to lift/move it I have no problem lifting the " front end" in the pics . I am hoping to make it so that it is modular and maybe comes apart in 3 pieces for transport . I will wiegh the parts , nearer the final build .. I am still awaiting the controller from china ( its been in UK since 15th April and still showing at RDC and delivery date 4th May ) God knows why so long , I had a throttle from ame seller and it was here in 2 weeks . Then of course have to order batteries and a KT display .
Mudguards/ fenders are a problem as damn expensive ( I bought a pair of trailer guards for £10) so going to modify those to fit the front .
I have actually removed the MDF and fitted the plates . I really need , now to fabricate steering arms so that the "leaning" angle can be obtained and "stops" fitted , along with a centering mechanism to lock the lean so that it jusy steers without lean option .
Swing arm and rear brake mount is nearly finished . Just waiting ( again) for some motorcycle engine brackets that can be used for rear suspension and to pivot the arm to the frame ( cheaper to buy , that to make some myself ) .. Just enjoying the experience of building my project


----------



## Roseland triker (2 May 2022)

Sounds weighty. 
At least it will be fast downhill


----------



## ChrisKz (2 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Sounds weighty.
> At least it will be fast downhill



Hill .. LOL what's that .. It's all flat around me . It's mainly for trails and off road as I out in the countryside and the beach is only 1/2 mile away


----------



## ChrisKz (16 May 2022)

It's been a while and my Arthritis has been playing up somewhat . Just been looking for items to use on my build . Did purchase a KT 48v 1000w controller from a UK shop . I did order from Aliexpress , but still not here after nearly 2 months , so slapped in a Paypal claim and won . Have given up buying from China . Just picked up an AB lounge seat/chair which i will be adapting to fit the trike . Only paid £30 and it's like new .


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2022)

ChrisKz said:


> Just thought i would post a few pics of the build so far . The 1st pic is the suspension plates that will be used , as I am using MDF is a test bed . Pic 2 is experimental mount for suspension shock ( I have to get the height and width of the mount as it will be movable/pivot . You can see both the brake calipers mounted . The axles are just temp as I will be fabricating new ones . Nuts etc are also just temp as nylocks etc and the right length bolts will be used on the final build ... Will be working on the swing arm today and hopefully pics to follow


If they're the standard axles on the two front wheels, they'll bend.
They're designed to support the weight on either side, not one.


----------



## Roseland triker (16 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> If they're the standard axles on the two front wheels, they'll bend.
> They're designed to support the weight on either side, not one.


One sided hubs are slightly different but only in the axle. 
Hub body's and flanges remain the same.

Usually a larger diameter axel tapered down to the outside bearing however my ICE front wheels just have solid axles.


----------



## ChrisKz (16 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> If they're the standard axles on the two front wheels, they'll bend.
> They're designed to support the weight on either side, not one.



This is the front suspension unit ( not finished yet as have to yet design steering connectors/pivots ) I am fabricating curved support bars for the rear of the seat back and seat These will be attached to adjustable fittings so the seat area and the back will be fully adjustable . The frame will be used in other areas ( if needed) Just need the actual seat . It is 25mm ( 1" ) tubing on the seat frames . I have 25mm pipe fittings that will clamp and hold the seat , so it will be removable for transport . I have actually sat in the seat and its very relaxing ( I was going to contour the seat frame) but its fine as is and also , no need for a headrest as the back is more than high enough .. Saved me loads of money , rather than spend £200/$300 on a overpriced recumbent seat. Also using Carbon fibre rods to save weight and add strength . All in all . total spent is around £350 inc electrics so far


----------



## ChrisKz (16 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> One sided hubs are slightly different but only in the axle.
> Hub body's and flanges remain the same.
> 
> Usually a larger diameter axel tapered down to the outside bearing however my ICE front wheels just have solid axles.



Axles are 15mm solid with M14 tapped thread . All full bearings in axles and hubs etc . The wheel axle as been sleeved inside to take more weight than will be actually applied 28mm solid and drilled out to 15.5mm for the axle . I have probably over engineered everything , but I know it will be strong and do what I ask it to do . Still working on the swing arm as my arthritis has been real bad some days , so just took it easy


----------



## Roseland triker (16 May 2022)

Front wheels sound solid enough. 
I would personally use double butted spokes with a long thread and steel nipple but obviously reducing the unsprung weight is key to getting moving.


----------



## ChrisKz (16 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Front wheels sound solid enough.
> I would personally use double butted spokes with a long thread and steel nipple but obviously reducing the unsprung weight is key to getting moving.



I have 12g spokes on every wheel . more than enough to support the weight and power . I had to get them from China as couldn't find the size anywhere in UK and wasn't prepared to pay £70 + for 38 spokes and needing 76 just for the front and another 38 at a different length for the rear 26" wheel . Thats over £200 just for spokes . in UK .... Yeah right .. save my money wait 3 weeks . job done .. I actually got the 3 sets for just over £30 with nipples


----------



## ChrisKz (30 Jun 2022)

Well it's been a fair while since I posted i here . Still a work in progress. Arthritis took it's toll and I had to stop for a while . I am going to paint it in Kawasaki Green ( code 777) as you can see at the front suspension. Have a way to go before it's finished . Have to sort out steering and footrests . just toying with the angle to attach the swing arm to the main body ( I have since taken the photo , angled the rear tubing of the main body ) Seat is from an AB lounger , which i disassembled and in the process of mounting . I have made the recumbent to easily come apart for transportation with 3 bolts that hold the front suspension from the body . Seat will also fold flat or just be removed . 
So that's it for the moment , ( I am currently spraying some components and lacquering )


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (1 Jul 2022)

Nice work, and I see it passes the cat test! Mine like to sneak into the garage and sleep on my trikes, but they don’t seem to be able to decide between mesh or hard shell.


----------



## ChrisKz (2 Jul 2022)

404 Not Found Anywhere said:


> Nice work, and I see it passes the cat test! Mine like to sneak into the garage and sleep on my trikes, but they don’t seem to be able to decide between mesh or hard shell.



Well its not "Cat Trike"


----------



## ChrisKz (31 Aug 2022)

Just a small update . The 650lb rear suspension unit is a little too soft . Replaced with a 1000lb unit and it's spot on . Swing arm is done and sprayed . Had to put build on hold as Arthritis got bad . Started building a custom wiring loom for headlights , rearlights and indicators .


----------



## Jameshow (31 Aug 2022)

Wow amazing what you have done!

Where is the battery pack going to go.

Interested in your lighting set up? 

I'm wanting to make one for my touring bike with a power bank that sits under my saddle.


----------



## ChrisKz (1 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Wow amazing what you have done!
> 
> Where is the battery pack going to go.
> 
> ...



Not sure yet , I am thinking of behind the seat or maybe under the seat . The controller will be mounted near the front suspension . I may think about a small 12v lithium battery pack ( soley for the lighting curcuit ) I have tested the setup just using a vehicle starter battery pack and perfect . I bought all the lights, indicators etc from Amazon and Ebay along with silicone wiring as its way better than ordinary off the shelf wire/cable . Looks like I won't get to ride trike this summer/year as utility bills are getting a joke and everything just increases . so having to save money where I can and it's taking longer than originally planned


----------



## ChrisKz (10 Oct 2022)

Just an update . Not really done much since last posting . Arthritis has trully set in and having so much pain and poor movement I have had to "down tools" for a while . Really miss my hot tub as it was a great way of pain relief , but as the utility bills have sky rocketed . Had to drain and clean it , and switch it off untill electric bills come down to a reasonable level as I cannot see disability payments going up inline with cost of living . I hate this time of year . If I do find that I can do a little and worth posting some pics etc . will keep this thread updated . I do apologise for my absence as life somethimes throws a spanner in the works .


----------

